# Return of Steam



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

I've always been a huge fan of steam, and have been loving following the videos railfans have been posting of 844 UP's run. Living in Florida, I'd like to see CSX bring back some steam to rails within a reasonable driving distance. Until that happens, one of these days I'd like to take my son to TN to have a ride on a steam train.


----------

